# Epson 1430 & InkXpro CiSS



## n1mxer (Jun 16, 2016)

i bought a Epson 1430 and InkXpro CiSS with there sub dye ink and i cant get the colors to look right. i tried using there profile but it just looks way off, im sublimating onto Wunderboard HD metal panels. i even tried to download the sawgrass power driver and use there profile for the ArTainium because it was the only one i found that has Mac osx driver and it does look slightly better but its still not right, i found another profile called Wide Gamut RGB and that looks the closest but its a little dark here is a the original picture and my results tell me what you guys think.


----------



## jbittke (Jul 6, 2016)

I have that ink also and am here looking for answers as well, following here for tips.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Don't have the Answer, but you might want to mention what kind of paper you're using. It's important to have a complete comparison.


----------



## n1mxer (Jun 16, 2016)

im using Jotopaper sublimation paper, nothing special.. i emailed InkXpro and have yet to get a response about the colors. i did notice there on there website it says not for MAC under there icc profile but im under the impression theres no difference between an icc profile for mac vs pc... is this true?


----------



## jbittke (Jul 6, 2016)

I emailed them yesterday and this is the response they gave me.


----------



## jbittke (Jul 6, 2016)

Doesn't appear the attachment showed so trying again.


----------



## n1mxer (Jun 16, 2016)

i wonder if there Ink is old or something i guess the alternative would be cobra ink or something they seem like they know what they are doing, they might be a little more expensive but maybe the support is better... i just ordered the X-rite ColorMunki im going to try and create my own printer profile wish me luck


----------



## jbittke (Jul 6, 2016)

With mine I noticed most colors print great, license plate attached for example. But when I try to print a friend's business logo that is teal green it comes out very blue (on the epson 1430, ricoh 3110 and my normal epson 320 printer) so I'm starting to think my problem is just that logo.


----------



## n1mxer (Jun 16, 2016)

are you on a Mac or PC and how are you printing through PS/iL and how are you setting up your work space and print profile


----------



## n1mxer (Jun 16, 2016)

Okay i fixed it, i bought an x-rite colormunki and ran the printer profiler wizard, sublimated each color chart now my colors are spot on if you want the profile if your on a mac i can send it to you.


----------



## jbittke (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm on Windows 10 but thanks! Glad you got it figured out.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

A photoshop book I bought years ago, showed us how to calibrate our printers. It wasn't the Profile you're talking about, but it worked well.


----------



## hotshot studio (Sep 16, 2016)

can you email me the color profile for mac please thank you


----------



## Egogfx (Oct 30, 2016)

Could you email me the ICC profile? I'm on a Mac. Having similar issues.


----------



## Rolousa (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi I'm having the same problem can you share your icc please.


----------



## king40 (Mar 21, 2016)

I have the same setup and same problem I'm thinking of buying x-rite ColorMunki profiler.
My question is the Color chart must be sublimated into substrates then use ColorMunki to scan or do you scan the chart on the sublimation paper.
Thanks


----------



## AAAric (Apr 15, 2017)

Could you email me the ICC profile as well? Thanks


----------



## ro1234 (Apr 24, 2017)

Does anyone know if this works on wf3620 if so could you email to me as well


----------



## LlamaLarry (May 15, 2017)

I am a little surprised that hey don't have a MacOS ICC since they appear to be using a Mac in their demo video. That being said, I would love to have your ICC.  Where did you get your color munki?


----------



## hanykattab (Jul 22, 2017)

if you can please share this profile that will be great because i have the same issue with inkxpro and Kevin tell me the same thing and it didn't work
thank you


----------



## woodsy169 (Aug 28, 2017)

Could you please send me the profile as well?  I printed with just Windows Photo viewer and it looked the same color-wise as the print through Photoshop with the ICC that I got from InkXPro.


----------



## Brothamarb (Jul 10, 2017)

Please give me a copy of the ICC as well  My colors are so close.


----------



## Camuflach (Jun 18, 2015)

Could you email me the ICC profile as well? Thanks


----------

